# Ceramic bottle?



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

Any ideas on the ceramic? The Alpena glass is a town 50mi north of me, I've found both in woods while picking mushrooms.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 10, 2022)

The pottery bottle is a ginger beer.  Being from Racine it will be a very good one if not damaged.


----------



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> The pottery bottle is a ginger beer.  Being from Racine it will be a very good one if not damaged.


It have slight lipchips, but I guess it would display nice. It's the mostly whole 1 I've ever found.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 10, 2022)

Mitchd said:


> It have slight lipchips, but I guess it would display nice. It's the mostly whole 1 I've ever found.


Hardly noticeable. Still a good one in my book. My guess is it's gonna look great wherever displayed. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

Some info on you Pottery Bottle, These usually contain Ginger Beer, Root Beer, Sasparilla, Ect., Ect., Usually not Beer but yours might of had Weiss Beer. I'd guess pre 1900 so pretty old. The Alpena Bottle most likely 1920's or a little before that. LEON.


----------



## woods_walker (Mar 2, 2022)

Mitchd said:


> Any ideas on the ceramic? The Alpena glass is a town 50mi north of me, I've found both in woods while picking mushrooms.



Nice finds! I live up in alpena and have many of those bottling works bottles around the woods. Have you ever came across any other Alpena bottles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2022)

I dug a similar one in a Trash Pit not too long ago up that way. LEON.


----------



## mrechenard (Mar 2, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hardly noticeable. Still a good one in my book. My guess is it's gonna look great wherever displayed.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Is this robbybobby from crick diggers?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 3, 2022)

mrechenard said:


> Is this robbybobby from crick diggers?


Yes it is me from the auctions.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

